# Returning eircom BB router on migration



## zag (8 Nov 2008)

I plan on changing broadband provider from Eircom to UTV.  Part of the deal is that UTV will send out a new wireless router even though I already have a working set of devices for the Eircom link already.

I'm starting to feel vaguely guilty about the waste involved in the amount of consumer electronics I'm going through, so I don't mind not taking the UTV device and taking them up on the offer of an extra months free broadband instead, as well as saving the €9.99 on postage they would charge me.

Here's the catch - if Eircom come around looking for their router back I have to go out and buy another one instead of taking the free one from UTV.

My view is that Eircom are unlikely to come looking, but I was just wondering if anyone who had migrated from Eircom recently could indicate whether they had to return their old device to Eircom one the migration completed ?

I had been meaning to move broadband from Eircom for years now, but felt that the minor savings per month weren't worth the risk of an extended downtime if there was a problem since I work from home.  I just went back and checked and it looks like I will be saving €16 per month following the move - certainly worth doing in my view.

Cheers,

z


----------



## bond-007 (8 Nov 2008)

Eircom won't want the router back.


----------



## j26 (8 Nov 2008)

I'm on Perlico using an Eircom router.  Eircom didn't want it back.


----------

